
China's 996 working hour system - maddyboo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/996_working_hour_system
======
briga
This seems like a good way to burn out your entire workforce. Assuming 8 hours
of sleep a night, that leaves just 40 hours of free time a week, much less if
you consider going to/from work, household chores, and all the other daily
things that eat up your time. My guess is that this strategy might be more
productive in the short-term, but less so in the long-term

~~~
boberoni
Along with burnout, I would imagine there's a lot of "looking busy" if you
have to stay at work for 12 hours each day.

The culture of "face" and personal image is quite strong in China, and my
hypothesis is that the 996 system provides signaling of "dedication" and "hard
work" from leadership and employees, but the system doesn't do much in terms
of achieving business outcomes. ( _in the sense that output is not the same as
outcomes_ ).

I may be wrong though. After all, maybe your desired outcome is to signal
"dedication".

------
pk_kinetic
Is this phenomenon unique to China? Many of us in my current company are
unofficially on a 996 kind of system as we are nearing our release date.

